# Bremen Session 18.11



## KAMIkazerider (24. Oktober 2007)

Huhu,

also wer möchte soll sich am 18.11 um 11Uhr vor dem Hauptbahnhof in Bremen einfinden. An dem Eingang zur innenstadt hin.

mit dabei sind warscheinlich:

- BSXL
- robs
- Jim Space
- Affenotto
- Kami

PS: diesmal sind wir nüchtern...(insider für die leute die in köln dabei waren)


----------



## Jim Space (24. Oktober 2007)

immer gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (24. Oktober 2007)

wenn jemand über uelzen fährt mit zug oder so dann komm ich auch


----------



## KAMIkazerider (24. Oktober 2007)

ich flieg bestimmt drüber...


----------



## mr.mütze (24. Oktober 2007)

Uelzen 	
Bad Bevensen 	  	 
Lüneburg 	  	 
Hamburg-Harburg 	

Hamburg-Harburg 	
Buchholz(Nordheide) 	  	
Tostedt 	  	
Lauenbrück 	  		 
Scheeßel 	  	 
Rotenburg(Wümme) 	  	
Bremen Hbf


könnte da jemand mit zu steigen weil sonst ist zu teuer. würde 5er nieder sachsen ticket nehmen

mfg marcel


----------



## robs (24. Oktober 2007)

SemesterTicket rockt


----------



## Rubelnaldo (25. Oktober 2007)

Da werd ich meine Schlurre mal wieder in die alte Heimadstadt bewegen! Mal gucken was das Wetter so sagt... Gibts denn schon ne Route die man in Bremen abklappern will, oder einfach quer durch die City?


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (25. Oktober 2007)

city...what denn sonst


----------



## KAMIkazerider (25. Oktober 2007)

ich würd sagen das entscheiden wir spontan. wie sieht es mit etwas überdachtemj aus...falls es schlechtes wetter gebebn würde?


----------



## Jim Space (27. Oktober 2007)

wenn es richtig pisst geht garnichts, die uni kann man bei feuchtem untergrund recht gut fahren, dort gibt es vereinzelt auch überdachte ecken, die city geht bei nässe aber auch.sonst gibt es noch eine schule, die ist aber relativ weit weg, da gibt es nur waschbetonmauer


----------



## KAMIkazerider (27. Oktober 2007)

Jim Space schrieb:


> wenn es richtig pisst geht garnichts, die uni kann man bei feuchtem untergrund recht gut fahren, dort gibt es vereinzelt auch überdachte ecken, die city geht bei nässe aber auch.sonst gibt es noch eine schule, die ist aber relativ weit weg, da gibt es nur waschbetonmauer



Klingt nach ner Menge spaß 
Und wenn garnix mehr geht.....wir sind in der Stadt des Becks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (27. Oktober 2007)

so is es... in den Hallen von Becks regnets nich, und ne kleine Brauereitour macht auch Laune!!


----------



## vollidiot (27. Oktober 2007)

jo, da bin ich wohl auch dabei!!!!!


----------



## Koxxfreak (4. November 2007)

hey marci

ich komme auch dat wird ein spass sach ich dir.

also wir sehen uns dann einen monat nach unserm geb.

das heist wir gehn dann noch ein trinken oder wie sehen wir das


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (4. November 2007)

wie schon wieder trinken.. ... na wegen mir kann´s losgehen ... können auch nur trinken und nicht fahrrad fahren


----------



## Flexi (4. November 2007)

ich bin auch dabei...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (4. November 2007)

ohja..ich fliege am Mittwoch los. Marco ich ruf dich einfach mal spontan an... 
Wir ham ja eh noch das eine oder andere Bierchen zu heben *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (6. November 2007)

Derzeitige Liste:
- BSXL
- robs
- Jim Space
- Affenotto
- Kami
- mr.mütze
- Rubelnaldo
- vollidiot
- Koxxfreak
- Flexi

Das sieht doch schonmal nicht schlecht aus... :hoffen wir dass das wetter mit macht.


----------



## mr.mütze (6. November 2007)

aso streich mich mal bitte aus der liste weil am 18 wettkampf habe und am 17 ist ja sieger ehrung in lüneburg (embsen) wäre gern gekommen 

mfg marcel


----------



## mtb-trialer. (11. November 2007)

was? saufen? ich bin auch dabei...


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (11. November 2007)

hmmm bin donnerstag freitag in hannover...un zwischenzeitlich in hamburg...da sollt ma ja eig des we dranhängn...gelle


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (12. November 2007)

das sollte man tun ...selbst wenn das WEtter nicht so prall ist... wüßte da schon was man machen kann um sich die Zeit zu vertreiben ...


----------



## MisterLimelight (13. November 2007)

ich komme auch.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (14. November 2007)

So, der Wetterfrosch, der alte Stricher, sagt Schneeregen und 1°C voraus... das is nix für mich.   Da bleib ich doch in Düdo sitzen und kraul mir Bisschen am Sack!!
Also, viel Spass in Bremen...


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (14. November 2007)

also im Augenblick.... blauer Himmel ..Sonne.... und nen bissel über Null ´...kann auch erst ab 13 Uhr...


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (17. November 2007)

steht das denn nun mit Sonntag`?``????


----------



## Jim Space (17. November 2007)

ich komme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (17. November 2007)

Ich bin nicht mehr dabei, sorry. Ist was dazwischengekommen und das Wetter motiviert mich nicht gerade, das zu verhindern  

Bin gespannt auf Fotos.


----------



## Flexi (17. November 2007)

das wetter sieht wirklich nicht berauschend aus...
aber ich bin dabei


----------



## KAMIkazerider (17. November 2007)

also.... das wetter sieht ziemlich gut aus...für bremer verhältnisse.
Sonne und 0% Regenwarscheinlichkeit.
Ich bin auf jeden fall dabei.


----------



## Flexi (17. November 2007)

so also ich bin um 11.10 vorm haupteingang...bis morgen


----------



## MisterLimelight (17. November 2007)

bis morgen


----------



## KAMIkazerider (20. November 2007)

Nochmal Vielen Dank an alle die mitgefahren sind.
eine sehr schöne Chillige Session.
Videos und Bilder folgen...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (26. November 2007)

Bilder von Bremen - 18.11.07


----------



## Flexi (26. November 2007)

nic3 hat echt spaß gemacht mit euch


----------



## Rubelnaldo (26. November 2007)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> Bilder von Bremen - 18.11.07



www.kürzere-belichtungszeiten-verwenden.de  

Aber ansonsten nette Pics! Das wetter sah ja doch ganz ok aus, hätte ich doch mal hoch fahren sollen... hätte, hätte, Fahrradkette!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jim Space (27. November 2007)

Fotos


----------

